# Tivo Online available out of home on Windows???



## Boardhead (Nov 30, 2015)

Sorry if this has been answered... but I can't find it, if so. Can you use Tivo Online via a Windows based browser (e.g. Chrome) to access your Tivo when you are OUTSIDE OF YOUR HOME NETWORK?
Thanks so much... Alex


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

See this post.


----------



## Boardhead (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks KR, et al,
Is the Amazon Fire TV with the Tivo app an appropriate solution for someone that wants to access their Tivo Roamio Plus box (sitting in the US) out of the country? I have DNS redirect software (SmartyDNS) installed on my router to deal with the geographic restrictions.
Thanks... Alex


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

It will work if you have pretty healthy upload speed. But a Slingbox connected to a Mini works much better (higher PQ) and is much more reliable. Slingbox client also works very well in a browser. And unlike the Tivo app on Fire TV, with Slingbox, you can access everything on your Tivo, including all live TV and all streaming apps. This is a great way to get around regional restrictions on Netflix, HBO, etc. that even your DNS software can't overcome.


----------



## Boardhead (Nov 30, 2015)

mdavej said:


> It will work if you have pretty healthy upload speed. But a Slingbox connected to a Mini works much better (higher PQ) and is much more reliable. Slingbox client also works very well in a browser. And unlike the Tivo app on Fire TV, with Slingbox, you can access everything on your Tivo, including all live TV and all streaming apps. This is a great way to get around regional restrictions on Netflix, HBO, etc. that even your DNS software can't overcome.


The only reason I have not considered Slingbox is that I was under the impression that Slingbox took over your Home based Tivo when you are accessing it out-of-home. My situation is that I have family at my US based Tivo Roamio that will be using it and I want to access my recordings while I am at my home in Mexico. Can the new Slingbox system provide this capability? Thanks for your help!
-Alex


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Boardhead said:


> My situation is that I have family at my US based Tivo Roamio that will be using it and I want to access my recordings while I am at my home in Mexico. Can the new Slingbox system provide this capability? Thanks for your help!


The Slingbox does require taking over the unit, as it's simply encoding the video output of the device. Some people deal with this by using a dedicated (or little used) Mini with a Slingbox.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I do exactly what krkaufman said (dedicated Mini) and used it while I was in South America last month. 

I tried using the Tivo app as well, but the picture was so bad, it was unwatchable. Granted my upload speed at home is a paltry 5Mbps. That's enough for decent slingbox PQ but not for Tivo stream.


----------



## Boardhead (Nov 30, 2015)

I see that the slingbox uses component/composite connections. Do you still get HD quality remotely?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Boardhead said:


> I see that the slingbox uses component/composite connections. Do you still get HD quality remotely?


Yes, I get 1080i and/or 720p over component. Composite is SD of course, but I don't use it. The catch is you have to connect to a Mini. Roamio and Bolt don't have component outputs as far as I know. There is a way to add component to a Roamio if you're handy with a soldering iron.

That said, control is still slow and clunky just as it is with stream. However, the web client is easy since you can just point and click. Using a remote on a Fire TV is more clunky since you have about 50 functions but only 10 or so buttons. The Roku client for sling is controlled via a smartphone. When I'm travelling, it's easier to just watch on my laptop.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Boardhead said:


> Sorry if this has been answered... but I can't find it, if so. Can you use Tivo Online via a Windows based browser (e.g. Chrome) to access your Tivo when you are OUTSIDE OF YOUR HOME NETWORK?
> Thanks so much... Alex


Cheaper than a Slingbox by a lot is AMI DuOS, it runs ANDROID ontop of Windows allowing you to stream out of home to your WINDOWS laptop.

It works well!


----------



## Boardhead (Nov 30, 2015)

PCurry57 said:


> Cheaper than a Slingbox by a lot is AMI DuOS, it runs ANDROID ontop of Windows allowing you to stream out of home to your WINDOWS laptop.
> 
> It works well!


Do you use Pro or Lite? Any hints or issues when using the Tivo Android app on AMI DuOS?
Thx... Alex


----------



## edwinyuen (Dec 30, 2010)

Boardhead said:


> Do you use Pro or Lite? Any hints or issues when using the Tivo Android app on AMI DuOS?
> Thx... Alex


You should be aware that if you have Windows 10, AMIDuOS does NOT work with the Tivo App. You can do a search on the AMI site in the support section for the thread about Tivo and the complaints several of us have made to AMI. A

DuOS 1.0 (pre-Pro/Lite) worked great but 2.0 broke the Tivo app and AMI is 100% unable/unwilling to fix the issue. 1.1 does seem to work but 1.1 itself doesn't work right under Windows 10.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

edwinyuen said:


> You should be aware that if you have Windows 10, AMIDuOS does NOT work with the Tivo App. You can do a search on the AMI site in the support section for the thread about Tivo and the complaints several of us have made to AMI. A
> 
> DuOS 1.0 (pre-Pro/Lite) worked great but 2.0 broke the Tivo app and AMI is 100% unable/unwilling to fix the issue. 1.1 does seem to work but 1.1 itself doesn't work right under Windows 10.


Works fine for me on Windows 10. There are other options that work as well, I've also used Remix OS .


----------



## edwinyuen (Dec 30, 2010)

PCurry57 said:


> Works fine for me on Windows 10. There are other options that work as well, I've also used Remix OS .


Do you have DuOS 1.X working under Windows 10 or do you have DuOS 2.0 working under Windows with the Tivo app working?

Here are the links to the issues as I have reported to AMI.

TIVO App streaming issue "Streaming is not Supported on your Device error code E=54, V=1" (show all replies)

Also, did you do a Windows 10 upgrade or a new/fresh install. DuOS 1.X worked if it was configured before Windows 10 but I have never been able to get the system working right on a fresh install. I have issues as listed below in this thread.

Windows 10 problems

I would love to get it working for me but I've had very little luck across four different devices with DuOS. Does the Tivo client work under Remix OS?


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

edwinyuen said:


> Do you have DuOS 1.X working under Windows 10 or do you have DuOS 2.0 working under Windows with the Tivo app working?
> 
> Here are the links to the issues as I have reported to AMI.
> 
> ...


My windows 10 is a free upgrade from 8, and I'm running DUOS 1

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------

